# What is Freemasonry?



## Blake Bowden

Freemasonry is the oldest and largest world wide fraternity dedicated to the Brotherhood of Man under the Fatherhood of a Supreme Being. Although of a religious nature, Freemasonry is not a religion. It urges its members, however, to be faithful and devoted to their own religious beliefs.

The organization of Freemasonry is based on a system of Grand Lodges, each sovereign within its own territory. There is no central authority governing all Grand Lodges. However to be acknowledged by others, acceptable traditions, standards and practices must be maintained. In the state of Texas, the governing body is called the Grand Lodge of Texas, AF & AM.

As a fraternity, Freemasonry provides an opportunity for men to meet and enjoy friendly companionship. In the spirit of helpfulness and brotherly love and guided by strict moral principles it encourages goodwill toward all mankind. Freemasonry is of a personal nature and private in its ceremonies. The tools of the operative masons are used to symbolize and teach the basic principles of brotherly love, charity, and truth which Masons are encouraged to practice in their daily lives.

Freemasonry is not a secret society. Its aims, principles, constitutions and rules are available to the public and its members are a perfect liberty to acknowledge their membership. The only secrets in Freemasonry are the traditional modes of recognition.

A Freemason is taught that his prime duties are to his God, to the laws of the country in which he lives and works, and to his family. Any attempt to use his membership to promote his own or anyone else's business, profession or personal interests, and any attempt to shield a Freemason who as acted dishonorable or unlawfully , is contrary to the conditions on which he seeks admission.

By following the three Great principles of Brotherly Love, Relief and Truth a Freemason hopes to show tolerance and respect for the opinions of others; to practice charity within the community as a whole both by charitable giving and voluntary efforts; and to strive to attain truth and high moral standards in his own life.


----------



## Warrior1256

Covers it very well.


----------



## D. Bruce Banner

Please pardon my ignorance, however, I would like to gain an understanding of the differences (aside from titles/types of degrees) between various Masonic bodies. Why Scottish Rite vs York Rite? Why not Prince Hall? What is the interactive tone between the three? I am aware of the racist overtones that exist toward Prince Hall masonry, but that is an unfortunate bi-product of our country attributed to certain lodges and not necessarily the views of all lodges.
Also, is there any significance as it pertains to AF&AM versus F&AM? These are a lot of questions, and I apologize if this is not the appropriate forum to present them. I look forward to your reply. Thank you for your time and kind consideration.


----------



## coachn

D. Bruce Banner said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, however, I would like to gain an understanding of the differences (aside from titles/types of degrees) between various Masonic bodies. Why Scottish Rite vs York Rite? Why not Prince Hall? What is the interactive tone between the three? I am aware of the racist overtones that exist toward Prince Hall masonry, but that is an unfortunate bi-product of our country attributed to certain lodges and not necessarily the views of all lodges.
> Also, is there any significance as it pertains to AF&AM versus F&AM? These are a lot of questions, and I apologize if this is not the appropriate forum to present them. I look forward to your reply. Thank you for your time and kind consideration.


<sigh>... use the search thingy and report back to us what you find.


----------



## D. Bruce Banner

Your disdain is rather unnecessary. If you were unable to ascertain that I have already researched then the purpose of my post went over your head. I am merely interested in hearing your views on my inquiries. If you are incapable of doing so, then allow one who is. Thanks.


----------



## coachn

D. Bruce Banner said:


> Your disdain is rather unnecessary. If you were unable to ascertain that *I have already researched then the purpose of my post* went over your head. I am merely interested in hearing your views on my inquiries. If you are incapable of doing so, then allow one who is. Thanks.


Had you used the word "dismay" rather than "disdain", you would have groked me.  

If you don't care to report your findings, oh well.  The topic questions you have put forth have already been run into the ground and then some.  Your findings won't make a dent in what has already been put forth though, but have at it.

BTW - Your two posts indicate conflicting information.  Perhaps this went over your head.



> *Please pardon my ignorance, however, I would like to gain an understanding of the differences (aside from titles/types of degrees) between various Masonic bodies.* Why Scottish Rite vs York Rite? Why not Prince Hall? What is the interactive tone between the three? I am aware of the racist overtones that exist toward Prince Hall masonry, but that is an unfortunate bi-product of our country attributed to certain lodges and not necessarily the views of all lodges.
> Also, is there any significance as it pertains to AF&AM versus F&AM? These are a lot of questions, and *I apologize if this is not the appropriate forum to present them.* I look forward to your reply. Thank you for your time and kind consideration.


Are you merely feigning ignorance for posting purposes?


----------



## Elexir

D. Bruce Banner said:


> Please pardon my ignorance, however, I would like to gain an understanding of the differences (aside from titles/types of degrees) between various Masonic bodies. Why Scottish Rite vs York Rite? Why not Prince Hall? What is the interactive tone between the three? I am aware of the racist overtones that exist toward Prince Hall masonry, but that is an unfortunate bi-product of our country attributed to certain lodges and not necessarily the views of all lodges.
> Also, is there any significance as it pertains to AF&AM versus F&AM? These are a lot of questions, and I apologize if this is not the appropriate forum to present them. I look forward to your reply. Thank you for your time and kind consideration.



York rite and Scottish rite are high degree system that you can join after getting your third degree.
Prince Hall in essence gives just the first three degrees.
Look around in the forums and you can ask more specific questions.


----------



## D. Bruce Banner

coachn said:


> Had you used the word "dismay" rather than "disdain", you would have groked me.
> 
> If you don't care to report your findings, oh well.  The topic questions you have put forth have already been run into the ground and then some.  Your findings won't make a dent in what has already been put forth though, but have at it.
> 
> BTW - Your two posts indicate conflicting information.  Perhaps this went over your head.
> 
> 
> Are you merely feigning ignorance for posting purposes?





coachn said:


> Had you used the word "dismay" rather than "disdain", you would have groked me.
> 
> If you don't care to report your findings, oh well.  The topic questions you have put forth have already been run into the ground and then some.  Your findings won't make a dent in what has already been put forth though, but have at it.
> 
> BTW - Your two posts indicate conflicting information.  Perhaps this went over your head.
> 
> 
> Are you merely feigning ignorance for posting purposes?




If you are any indication of masonry, then it is a true disappointment. 1. Please, if you are going to engage me with grammatical banter, know the difference between dismay and disdain; 2. I did not state nor imply that my questions were new, so your conjecture if off base. 3. As for my two posts being contradictory, you make no sense. My first post present several questions, my second does not. If you are annoyed or offended by my original post, the adult thing would be simply to not engage. Going back to point #2: my objective was not to post a question that was new. I have read varying opinions. I happened to come across this site and figured to post an inquiry. I am not looking for some meaningless debate or to prove my intellectual prowess over you. If you are not interested in answering, kindly bow out. Best regards.


----------



## D. Bruce Banner

Elixer,

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## coachn

D. Bruce Banner said:


> If you are any indication of masonry, then it is a true disappointment.


While you're obviously displaying agitation toward me and my initial response, try to extract your head far enough into the light that was offered.  _*Had you followed good orderly direction and used the search function provided for your use, you would have discovered multitudes of comments and threads that address your questions ad nausea.*_  If you genuinely desired to get the responses you claim that you seek, you would have found them had you merely did the work required.

And you could have asked your questions on those threads, rather than hijack this one inappropriately.

But even if you didn't get what you wanted from those other threads, you could have started your own instead of hijack this one.

You ask forgiveness for your ignorance.  You got it.  Please do not take an arrogant stance and believe you're important enough to step in, expect the rules of the room to change just because you showed up and be insulted when the directions you're given don't match what you think responses should be.


----------



## Majid199

Iam just disappointed i cant finding freemason in my country if i can travel to join iwill travel iam just wanaa be part of this ilove freemason 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir

Majid199 said:


> Iam just disappointed i cant finding freemason in my country if i can travel to join iwill travel iam just wanaa be part of this ilove freemason
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Where do you live?


----------



## Majid199

Elexir said:


> Where do you live?



I live in united arab Emirats


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Elexir said:


> York rite and Scottish rite are high degree system that you can join after getting your third degree.
> Prince Hall in essence gives just the first three degrees.
> Look around in the forums and you can ask more specific questions.


You're giving out wrong information. Prince Hall organizations are not limited to just the Craft degrees. 

There's PHA York & Scottish Rite bodies as well. 


Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Elexir

BullDozer Harrell said:


> You're giving out wrong information. Prince Hall organizations are not limited to just the Craft degrees.
> 
> There's PHA York & Scottish Rite bodies as well.
> 
> 
> Android OS Nougat 7.0



I stand corrected.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

Elexir said:


> I stand corrected.


No problem. Are you the Brother that practices the Swedish Rite? If so, i think that's awesome. Maybe you could enlighten me about it?

Totally in the dark.

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## Elexir

Its a Masonic rite wich connects high degrees directly to our "craft". The rituals has its orgins in 1700:s in Europe and departs a bit in symbols and officers (the last I have created a thread about in the Swedish rite category). We are also still secretive regarding ritual as our rituals have not been exposed in the same manner). Aditional questions is easier to ask in https://www.myfreemasonry.com/forums/the-swedish-rite.431/


----------



## SimonM

BullDozer Harrell said:


> No problem. Are you the Brother that practices the Swedish Rite? If so, i think that's awesome. Maybe you could enlighten me about it?
> 
> Totally in the dark.
> 
> Android OS Nougat 7.0



I believe it is only @Elexir and myself here on the forum that practices the Swedish rite. Ive progressed a bit further than he have, but on the other hand he is much better grasp of (Swedish) masonic laws and regulations than I have


----------



## Bro MBGellner RAM; 32nd

It is easy to become obsessed with a billion explanations of our symbols. The craftsman should reflect on his teachings and works. The deeper meanings will occur to you more over time and with practiced reflection.

In the end, we are but a copy made in an image. And our teachings are to practice this image. It is a sacred truth that if you are a copy; then the one true form exists. We are rough longing to be perfect and by the symbolism of the dialogue the allegory teachings are a prophecy to us that the perfect one does exist.

God is at its center
And we are God's followers.
God calls us a priesthood.
We are the priests. 
We have chosen a side because we choose light. Light is good. And there is no darkness in God.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Are there other humans?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

The average person can't fathom something as unimaginable as The Creator so they must anthropomorphize it.
"Men rarely (if ever) manage to dream up a God superior to themselves. Most Gods have the manners and morals of a spoiled child." -Lazarus Long


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Are there other humans?


Good question.


----------



## Ripcord22A

JamestheJust said:


> Ancient peoples may have had a clearer view of their history than we do.



Or they didnt have the science and tech we have now to know why things r the way they are.  
These same people belived that children born with deformaties were deamons and killed them....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A

JamestheJust said:


> I am not sure that science is necessary to record historical events.
> 
> Explaining them (away) is another matter and each century has its own preferences.


Sure it is.......
Great flood....then:God wiping out sinners...truth bad storm and ground couldnt absorb it.  Just look at N.CA last month.
Nile river turns red
Then:blood
Now:algea


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Or they didnt have the science and tech we have now to know why things r the way they are.


Agreed.


Ripcord22A said:


> Sure it is.......
> Great flood....then:God wiping out sinners...truth bad storm and ground couldnt absorb it. Just look at N.CA last month.
> Nile river turns red
> Then:blood
> Now:algea


Also agreed.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I didn't say the flood didnt happen, im just saying it wasn't god killing off the sinners

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Manoj Arunachalam

I want to join in Freemasonry. Anyone can help me?

Sent from my MotoE2 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Manoj Arunachalam said:


> I want to join in Freemasonry. Anyone can help me?
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


Hi. What country and state are you in ?


----------



## abdulnacer

Bloke said:


> Hi. What country and state are you in ?


UAE 

Sent from my SM-G935F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

abdulnacer said:


> UAE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using My Freemasonry mobile app


No one knows of lodges there. Sorry... we get asked about it often and I'm exhausted answering the same question over and over... the response is all through the forum... you need to go to another country...

( if troll, nice work  )


----------



## coachn

Ripcord22A said:


> Are there other humans?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Where?


----------



## coachn

> The Hopi and Dakota tribes and the New Zealand Maori traditionally considered themselves descendants of people from the Pleiades.
> 
> Many variations on this can be found.  For example, many peoples have considered their leaders to be descendants of the gods.
> 
> Ancient peoples may have had a clearer view of their history than we do.


Or they might have had their heads in as many dark places as so many of mankind does to this day.


----------



## coachn

> I am not sure that science is necessary to record historical events.


Any fool can record historical event.  It takes a truly twisted and creative mind to make it up as one goes.


----------



## coachn

> Sounds like explaining away.  ... Here is the Great Pyramid ... *Notice the horizontal erosion at the top - looking just like water level erosion.*   That seems an awful lot of water from the rain.


Science does not back up your conjectures.


----------



## Elexir

JamestheJust said:


> Whose science?  These days it is common practice to ask who paid for research.  Why would that be?



Becuse scientific method is unknown to most without academic traning and people belive what they want to belive.
In Sweden a debate has sprung up i public about scientific method in the public.


----------



## coachn

> Whose science?  These days it is common practice to ask who paid for research.  Why would that be?


<sigh> Sounds like your explaining things away.


----------



## Warrior1256

coachn said:


> Or they might have had their heads in as many dark places as so many of mankind does to this day.





coachn said:


> Any fool can record historical event. It take a truly twisted and creative mind to make it up as one goes.


Lol!


----------



## Ripcord22A

coachn said:


> Where?


Im not saying it was aliens...but it was aliens

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Im not saying it was aliens...but it was aliens
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


The shape shifting reptilian kind?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

This conversation gets more interesting by the hour...


Stewart M. Owings, 32 °, P∴ M∴
Lead Moderator


----------



## Blake Bowden

Thread closed.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

